# Vitamin B12



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I was chattin to a geezer at my gym yesterday (big guy 21 stone national level BB) and i was talkin to him about struggling to eat in this heat..he recommened i take some oral B12 to increse my appitite....

now i have heard b4 about B12 but heard mixed reviews

some say the oral is pointless and the injection is much better but to be honest i cant be ****d to inject a bloody vitamin..

so what are people opinions on it??

whats the standard oral dose??

cheers for comments :beer1:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Mate im bangining the inj B12 in me and it aint all that TBH.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

damn... any more experiences?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What a coincidence, I just ordered some just now then I see this thread.

It is sub-Q so injection is not anything.

I just bought from a place in the States and it is a Vitamin B12 30ML @ 1000MCG/ ML

The reason I am buying it is for fat loss. I remember that people in the Lindora dieting plan (20 years ago) went low carb and took B-12 injections to aid in fat loss while in ketosis.

I thought what the heck, why not?......I try everything anyway.

I have heard that it is good for getting hunger but then again water and supplements will do this too. 

Read me from the site:

Vitamin B12 is necessary for the formation of blood corpuscles, nerve sheaths and various proteins. It is also involved in fat and carbohydrate metabolism and is essential for growth. Adenosylcobalamin is the coenzyme for isomerization of 1-methylmalonyl coenzyme A to succinyl Co A (an important reaction in lipid and carbohydrate metabolism) and in ribonucleotide reduction (which provides building blocks for DNA synthesis). Reactions involving methylcobalamin include biosynthesis of methionine, methane and acetate. There is evidence that vitamin B12 is required in the synthesis of folate polyglutamates (active coenzymes required in the formation of nerve tissue) and in the regeneration of folic acid during red blood cell formation.

*Anybody else tried this with any luck?*


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

great minds think alike hacks... i'll share my views with u..i'll have mine in the morning


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Remember mine is injectable Sub-Q.

I already have tried the orals and I actually have the Sub-lingual ones too.

I think it was Miami that said he used B-12 for hunger, if my geriatric memory serves me correctly.

I think Paul G. and Big Pete have both used them along with RobDog.

Hey brilliant mind DB, keep us posted.

Bummer, found out that it takes only 2-3 days shipping and what sucks is I am going to the river for 5 days and I have a feeling that package will sit on my pourch for days out for someone to nab :rage:


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

There were a few guys back in my old gym that would inject each other with B12 after training.Smells quite nice.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I have heard mixed reviews about this stuff, I was considering it after my bout of glandular fever (increases appetite and red-blood cell count). Some people have said it is sh1t and others say it is great.

Hasn't Paul used it in the past?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jock said:


> I have heard mixed reviews about this stuff, I was considering it after my bout of glandular fever (increases appetite and red-blood cell count). Some people have said it is sh1t and others say it is great.
> 
> Hasn't Paul used it in the past?


i asked him on msn and he couldnt remeber how much he used and if it as god or not lmao!


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah DB,, I too have used the B12 sub q injectable.. forsure increased my appetite..

Shawn


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

DB said:


> I was chattin to a geezer at my gym yesterday (big guy 21 stone national level BB) and i was talkin to him about struggling to eat in this heat..he recommened i take some oral B12 to increse my appitite....
> 
> now i have heard b4 about B12 but heard mixed reviews
> 
> ...


a bit of info on the injectable:



> *Injectable Vitamin B-12 FAQ *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hacskii, You sure you should be injecting it SUB-Q!

You may have a different kind, but iirc it should be doing IM

I remember now, I dont 2ml a week (2,000mg) and usually shot it in my delt with a smaller 3/4" pin (25g?)

It did make me a little more hungry, not what i was expecting, but it made my wee stink to high heaven!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I find Kynoselen very good at keeping you anti-catabolic and increasing appetite, and thats got Vit b12 in it, and its legal... I can post a link if anyone wants it.

Some info below.

The Muscular Stimulant, Tonic

And Restorative

Provides... cellular, muscular and metabolic stimulation.

Provides... cellular energy and helps with energy conversion.

Helps... regulate and protect cardio-vascular function.

Helps... treat and prevent myopathic diseases.

Each 100ml contains:

AMP (ADENOSINE MONOPHOSPHATE)

200mg - this `active' form of phosphorous stimulates energy transformation, provides an immediate source of cellular energy, and helps cardio-vascular regulation.

HEPTAMINOL 500mg - a psychostimulant and cardio-respiratory stimulant. Helps dilates coronary blood vessels.

VITAMIN B12 25mg - stimulates general metabolism and supplements when Vitamin B12 levels may be low.

SODIUM SELENITE 50mg (23mg elemental selenium) - selenium is a catalyst for energy and fat metabolism, an anti-oxidant and regulator of metabolic oxidative processes, and an essential trace element.

MAGNESIUM ASPARTATE (1500mg)

POTASSIUM ASPARTATE (1000mg) - the aspartate salts stimulate the Krebs and urea cycles, assist glucose/glycogen metabolism, help protect the heart when oxygen deficiency occurs during strenuous exercise, and help increase the amplitude of its contractions.

INDICATIONS

KYNOSELEN is valuable whenever cardiac or skeletal muscles are compromised or damaged through disease, deficiencies, or over-exertion, and when a general restorative, stimulatory or `tonic' effect is desired. Helpful where there is debility and loss of strength.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

The link would be helpfull mate..Is it an injectable as well?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.vetproductsdirect.com.au/gbpeur/itemdesc.asp?CartId={1B9FA011-C79C-45EF-EVEREST8FE8-9474168F1E03}&ic=1591&eq=&Tp=

Yes its injectable. I did 4 mil a day throughout my last PCT and loved every min of it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah baby , i should have the stuff Tomorrow


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Been on this for one week.

Makes me warm.

I notice no more energy to be honest but I am noticing a bit of body weight loss.

I take 1cc every day in the morning.

I do know that they use to give this for people dieting but I cant figure out why but I think it might just work.

Going to do this for 2 months and see what is going on.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

been on for a couple of weeks.. 1000mg oral..does sweet FA for the hunger..probably bumpin up my core temp tho


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just bought 4 more 30ml bottles of this stuff

That makes 6 30ml bottles.....That otta last some


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

brewers yeast is suppose to increase you appetite - www.zipvit.com sell the stuff and its as cheap as chips


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Been on for a month now 1cc ED

Some days I do get very hungry and that is a bummer as I am dieting.

Took about 3 weeks for me to get hungry.

Cant say if I like it or not actually.

I got many bottles and many needles so I will use it for about 6 months and see what else happens.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> brewers yeast


my dad swore by this stuff, he always takes it. and yeh its cheap as chips


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001LR5ONY/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1396556388&sr=8-3π=AC_SX110_SY165

Wow 9 year old thread!

So does B12 increase appetite? If so, how effective are the pills as I'm considering getting these in the link?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

I get cheap inj, b6,b12,c, pharma grade..

Always do 1cc to each triceps, or biceps, I've noticed that it works synergicly with cjc+ghrp mix, i mean peps on their own makes u hungry but +b12 feels like on slin sometimes lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

B-vitamins work best together, so if you want to use B-12 that is fine, but you can get the B-complex for same price and it still has the same amount of B-12 at 1000mcg per ml.

Get the vet stuff for horses and it is pennies, so freaking cheap it is not funny, and you can buy a 100ml bottle of it and at one jab a week that would take 2 years to use.

I also toss mine in the fridge.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

hackskii said:


> B-vitamins work best together, so if you want to use B-12 that is fine, but you can get the B-complex for same price and it still has the same amount of B-12 at 1000mcg per ml.
> 
> Get the vet stuff for horses and it is pennies, so freaking cheap it is not funny, and you can buy a 100ml bottle of it and at one jab a week that would take 2 years to use.
> 
> I also toss mine in the fridge.


http://www.vetimed.co.uk/pet/product/anivit-b12-1000mcg-ml-50ml/

Just found this. Looks good to me but I know nothing :lol:

Any good?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

hackskii said:


> B-vitamins work best together, so if you want to use B-12 that is fine, but you can get the B-complex for same price and it still has the same amount of B-12 at 1000mcg per ml.
> 
> Get the vet stuff for horses and it is pennies, so freaking cheap it is not funny, and you can buy a 100ml bottle of it and at one jab a week that would take 2 years to use.
> 
> I also toss mine in the fridge.


Hacks how often do u use it? I prefer inj, enough stress to stomach from other tabs lol

I've heard vet is g2g..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

CapeTownTony said:


> http://www.vetimed.co.uk/pet/product/anivit-b12-1000mcg-ml-50ml/
> 
> Just found this. Looks good to me but I know nothing :lol:
> 
> Any good?


I will let you do the math, you are spending 14.75 for 50ml that has 1000mcg B-12

Or, spend 10 bucks, get 250ml of B-complex, that has 1000mcg of B-12 in it:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00465LAAE/ref=asc_df_B00465LAAE3046013?smid=A1F17884ISY0OO&tag=pgmp-710-97-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395109&creativeASIN=B00465LAAE

What is the better deal?

Remember I said, B-vitamins work best as a complex, more synergistic effects if taken all together.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

sauliuhas said:


> Hacks how often do u use it? I prefer inj, enough stress to stomach from other tabs lol
> 
> I've heard vet is g2g..


Vet is good to go.

I would do just a couple of iu per week, B-12 gets stored in the liver, and can be there for up to a year, deficiencies are super rare, and you can only use so much, but being water soluble, no worries.

So cheap though.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Vet is good to go.
> 
> I would do just a couple of iu per week, B-12 gets stored in the liver, and can be there for up to a year, deficiencies are super rare, and? you can only use so much, but being water soluble, no worries.
> 
> So cheap though.


I read somewhere (can't remember where) that dosage for the 1st week should be 1000mcgs B12 per day, then from 2nd week onwards should be 1000mcgs twice a week.

Does that sound ok to you?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

CapeTownTony said:


> http://www.vetimed.co.uk/pet/product/anivit-b12-1000mcg-ml-50ml/
> 
> Just found this. Looks good to me but I know nothing :lol:
> 
> Any good?


Just downloaded the small print. Says after first use, must be used within 28 days


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

CapeTownTony said:


> I read somewhere (can't remember where) that dosage for the 1st week should be 1000mcgs B12 per day, then from 2nd week onwards should be 1000mcgs twice a week.
> 
> Does that sound ok to you?


I know that women that diet will get B-12 injections from the doc, and they generally do one shot a month.

So, it matters not how much size you have, once a week would be fine.

and inject slowly as it is very thin like water, and the spraying can cause trauma to the tissue, so inject slowly.


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah but your in America dude we are in the UK and can't get b12 shipped from Amazon.com


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Also guys I'm looking to order off vetimed.co.uk the injectable b12, I'm a first time user so can anyone give me some advice on a dosage to start off at mainly to increase hunger (it's 1000mcg per 1ml) I've wanted to use this for years but didn't know we could purchase it legally without a prescription (or vetenary prescription)

Vetimed


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sure, once a week would be fine, should have bought the complex, same amount of B-12 but with the other B vitamins, B vitamins work best together.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

chris0 said:


> Yeah but your in America dude we are in the UK and can't get b12 shipped from Amazon.com


I would try GHRP-6 if struggling with appetite.


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok just once a week? I'm really looking to help this benefit me by making me lose fat and increase my hunger to get my clean foods in,would it be dangerous every day or every other? Also what's better subcutaneous or intramuscular?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Subconscious.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

chris0 said:


> Ok just once a week? I'm really looking to help this benefit me by making me lose fat and increase my hunger to get my clean foods in,would it be dangerous every day or every other? Also what's better subcutaneous or intramuscular?


people use up to 5x per day, need to stack it with mod grf if you want the full benefits. Fairly expensive though, I'd stick with just ghrp6 if mainly for hunger. Better guide here:

The very Basic guide to GHRP/GHRH Peptides | Team Pscarb


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

chris0 said:


> Ok just once a week? I'm really looking to help this benefit me by making me lose fat and increase my hunger to get my clean foods in,would it be dangerous every day or every other? Also what's better subcutaneous or intramuscular?


people use up to 5x per day, need to stack it with mod grf if you want the full benefits. Fairly expensive though, I'd stick with just ghrp6 if mainly for hunger. Better guide here:

The very Basic guide to GHRP/GHRH Peptides | Team Pscarb


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow people inject Upto five ml a day? I'll remember peptides for

Next time, so should I may aswell use 1ml a day? (1000ug) in other words is 1ml (1000ug) a day going to do

Me any harm? And how long could I get away with injecting a ml a day for? Do I need to break from it or after a few days spread them out? I just don't wana die lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

chris0 said:


> Wow people inject Upto five ml a day? I'll remember peptides for
> 
> Next time, so should I may aswell use 1ml a day? (1000ug) in other words is 1ml (1000ug) a day going to dose
> 
> Me any harm? And how long could I get away with injecting a ml a day for? Do I need to break from it or after a few days spread them out? I just don't wana die lol


Chris, I think there's been some confusion here.

Peptide doses are measured in iu & I doubt very much if anyone uses 5mL a day.


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Im not talking about peptides lol I was saying "do people really inject b12 five times a day" Im just looking for a guide to running my b12 injections for instance maximum doses and most beneficial


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

chris0 said:


> Im not talking about peptides lol I was saying "do people really inject b12 five times a day" Im just looking for a guide to running my b12 injections for instance maximum doses and most beneficial


That is because the thread someone posted peptides for hunger.

B12 needs one a week max, body stores it for up to a year.


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok thanks really thought I'd be able to jab it more lol, got a 50ml bottle that has to be used in 28 days  maybe next time I'll get the 250ug per ml bottle so not as much waste


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Keep it in the fridge, keeps forever.


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok cool thanks, and it's more beneficial to inject it sub rather than IM yeah?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I will let you do the math, you are spending 14.75 for 50ml that has 1000mcg B-12
> 
> Or, spend 10 bucks, get 250ml of B-complex, that has 1000mcg of B-12 in it:
> 
> ...


Shame, it is currently unavailable on Amazon. Know of anywhere else to get it? cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

https://www.pureformulas.com/fortified-vitamin-b-complex-injection-animal-use-only-500-ml-by-agrilabs.html?CA_6C15C=530005240004295808


----------

